# Shipments



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 10, 2020)

I've been watching a shipment from B&H as Fedex Home bounces it around the country. Its went by truck thru many strange places and apparently just 8 miles past my house North of Spokane and on thru Spokane to the tiny Prison town of Conell, Wa about 80 miles south of Spokane then Southwest to Portland Oregon 300 miles away. Eventually, it has to double back several hundred miles to reach Spokane for delivery tomorrow. 

I've seen shipments from China arrive in Los Angeles, go to Alaska, then to the east coast, then to Seattle and back to Spokane, it makes no sense to me, but that was UPS and it happened the next shipment as well, so its just the fastest way to get here based on the available flights. 

Fedex air takes a more direct route from New Jersey to Spokane for next day delivery. Even more amazing is that it works.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 10, 2020)

And sometimes, when it does get to my city, they then deliver it to the wrong address


----------

